# ISPConfig 3 - 2 Datenbanken unter gleichem User?



## ddux (25. Mai 2010)

hi,

ich habe die anforderung bekommen, dass bei einem client mit bereits einer angelegten datenbank und dem entsprechenden datenbankuser eine zweite und zukünftig auch mehr datenbanken mit dem selben datenbankuser und password benutzbar sein sollen.

wie kann ich das im ispconfig 3 administrieren - oder bleibt mir hier nur die direkte änderung in mysql?

beim erzeugen einer neuen datenbank mit einem bereits vorhandenen datenbankuser kommt es zu einer fehlermeldung.


lg und danke für eure hilfe

ddux


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2010)

ISPConfig 3 legt für jede neue Datenbank auch einen neuen User an. Wenn Du mehr als eine Datenbank unter einem User haben möchtest, musst Du das direkt in mysql machen.


----------



## ddux (26. Mai 2010)

danke till,

ddux


----------

